# how long?



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey all....
My Partner and I are hoping to begin trying to conceive in the new year......
is it too early to start messaging donors?
How long did everyone communicate with their donor prior to insemination?
Look forward to your replies


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, 

And welcome! In my experience I would start making contact as soon as possible, it's taken me a year to get the right donor as I have now had 4 for various reasons. Which site are you using to find your donor? Xx


----------



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

hi
Many thanks for your reply
We are using pride angel?    do you have any experiences of this site.
I am keen to start mailing potential donors but do want to take some time to feel comfortable with him and ensure he is the correct choice. Are most donors willing to wait until this relationship has been established?


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, that's my pleasure. Yes pride angel was the last site I used, I found it fantastic and very easy to use. Most donors will want to feel comfortable themselves with you too and as long as they are serious about it will answers a looonnnggg list of questions!! Also be prepared for surprises, my donor is perfect but was nothing like what I imagined either  

Very best of luck! Glitter xx


----------



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

I will bear that in mind
Many thanks for your help


----------

